# Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - Bahia Trinidad Pancho



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Absolutely faboulus Cigar, well constructed constant performer, great smooth buttery taste, this Cigar has it all at a price one cannot complain about.

Read the full review here: Bahia Trinidad Panchos Cigar Review - Bahia Trinidad Pancho


----------

